# San Diego's HUGE hep a outbreak



## ScumRag (Oct 30, 2017)

For those folx traveling n & out of sd, the officials have been forthcoming about the vaccinations. I know a lot of ppl are weary about vaccines but I work with ppl that are susceptible to higher rates of infection so for what it's worth, here's a list of free vaccines. Plus I think the Health Department is givin em out free daily at the central library downtown.

Tuesday, Sept. 19 – 2 to 5 p.m. – San Diego Central Library, 330 Park Blvd.

• Wednesday, Sept. 20 – 2 to 5 p.m. – San Diego Central Library, 330 Park Blvd.

• Monday, Sept. 25 – 1 to 4 p.m. – Logan Heights Branch Library, 567 S. 28th St.

• Tuesday, Sept. 26 – noon to 2 p.m. – Skyline Hills Library, 7900 Paradise Valley Rd.

• Friday, Sept. 29 – 2 to 5 p.m. – Valencia Park/Malcolm X Library, 5148 Market St.

• Monday, Oct. 9 – 1 to 4 p.m. – Logan Heights Branch Library, 567 S. 28th St.

• Tuesday, Oct. 17 – 2 to 5 p.m. – San Diego Central Library, 330 Park Blvd.

• Friday, Oct. 20 – 2 to 5 p.m. – Valencia Park/Malcolm X Library, 5148 Market St.

• Tuesday, Nov. 21 – 2 to 5 p.m. – San Diego Central Library, 330 Park Blvd.

• Tuesday, Dec. 19 – 2 to 5 p.m. – San Diego Central Library, 330 Park Blvd.


----------



## ScumRag (Oct 30, 2017)

Additional info:

Information on upcoming changes to get the vaccine can be found by calling 211 or www.211SanDiego.org


----------



## Tude (Oct 31, 2017)

I've been reading on this and thanks.


----------



## ScumRag (Oct 31, 2017)

Tude- sure thing.

As much as this site is largely anonymous; I'll share an experience i had in a much larger west coast city in the 00's:

For some reason i kept vomiting mucus & bile one day while "urban camping". My mates took me to the ER & after a 2 week stay inpatient, the Dr's were mystified as to why i had a bacterial growth in my prostate. Yes you read that right. After a massive dose of antibiotics (via IV- something i didnt even know existed) i was *cured*.

Just a warning to everybody out there: ya never know who or what has slept there b4.

Be safe y'all


----------

